# Maximum overdrive !!!



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

k...so heres the deal...

i'm looking for an overdrive pedal to dirty up my sound a bit...for some modern country maybe a little classic rock...
what do y'all use? i'd love to find a TS-9...but...i don't have that kind of cash...maybe a BOSS OD-1?

what do you think? no more than $100


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The Barber Direct Drive is an excellent OD pedal that you can easily find for $90 or so used.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

"New" TS-9 re-issue at Muscians Freind for $99 US.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you want the overdrive to come from the pedal, the amp, or both? The TS-9 has a nice sound, but not especially hot output, compared to other pedals, so the amp has to be able to deliver the edge-of-breakup on its own for the TS-9 to push it over the edge. TheBoss SD-1 has a somewhat hotter output, and can be easily modded to sound like a TS-9 with one simple piece of wire link soldered onto the back of the board.

Chances are that you want the Dano Transparent Overdrive, though. Cheaper, and hotter output.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

had Keto build me a bosstone clone....aptly named it "dirty Laundry"

I was looking fro the same thing and I'm quite happy with it........

nice low price too.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

The reissue TS9s really aren't that bad, I'd certainly check them out if you can't pony-up for a vintage. 

I wouldn't recommend the OD-1 for modern country, but it would be ok for classic rock. I found the OD-1 had a very 80's sound to it. No matter how I set mine up, it sounded like I was playing in a hair metal band. It can do classic rock, but definitely not modern country. Not enough clarity for that, too much scooped out of the mids.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Try out the Danelectro Cool Cat Drive or the Danelectro Cool Cat Transparent Overdrive. You can even get both of them for less than $100. Both are 'clones' of boutique pedals. I would think that if you want to 'just dirty it up your sound a bit' the Transparent Overdrive will be best for you.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

First off, you will never buy just ONE overdrive - this one will just be your FIRST overdrive. Having said that, it's hard to get in cheaper than an SD-1, a DS-1, a TS-7, a Bad Monkey, a Cool Cat Transparent O/D, a Rat. But buy used - it'll allow you to find the one that works best by buying and selling a few along the way.


----------

